# need help with mollies



## thornelass (Apr 29, 2010)

hi just found one of my mollies dead they have all been fine temp has been around 30 c has droped to 29 c, the male mollie has be chasing the male swordtail around for abit and the sharks have been chasing the sharks around. I think 3 of my mollies are pregent. the male mollie keeps pushing the femailes and scaring the female swordtails away. Any help would be get is this why the mollie died?

Steph


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look for signs of illness or injury. A sudden temp drop can trigger ich, but 29C is 84F, still plenty warm. The most common killer of female livebearers is "female troubles" or "childbirth".


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

any number of things its hard to diagnose a problem without more information! The "sharks" are going to stress out your mollies to much they really like to chase other fish.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You have fish in there that are not compatible with each other. The sharks are going to start picking on the tropicals. That is why you are having poroblems. I think you need to choose if you want to keep the sharks or the tropicals. What size tank do you have them in? 

What are your water parameters, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## thornelass (Apr 29, 2010)

The tank is 80 gallons the sharks dont chase the other fish, they just chase each other but don't do it all the time i'm not sure but it might have been pregent. Everything with the tank is fine it was tested yesterday. the male mollie keeps near the females and keeps the swordtails away from them.


----------

